

Facebook in Hot Water Again Over European Privacy Concerns, and It’s Stupid - tenscores
http://tenscores.com/daily/facebook-ads/europe-privacy-lawsuit-201505290700/

======
skidoo
I think massive tax-evasion schemes may also play a tiny part in this. And the
ongoing practice of helping themselves to quite a bit more datum than even
their terms of service warn.

